# OT: Where is everyone?



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

A thousand apologies Steve and I will understand if delete or lock this right away, but I had to ask.

So where is everyone and what are they doing? For lack of a better term this place looks a little slow, is everyone building something, on vacation or what?


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

Nobody here but us chickens.

Quess Who


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

it's summer everyone is out enjoying the sunshine, but here it's 113' so I'm staying inside till the sun goes down. Us Vampires cannot find sunblock with a 1,000,000.00 SPF factor :-(


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

rossjr said:


> A thousand apologies Steve and I will understand if delete or lock this right away, but I had to ask.
> 
> So where is everyone and what are they doing? For lack of a better term this place looks a little slow, is everyone building something, on vacation or what?



I am working!

Not on models unfortunatly, though I wish I was!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Right here!

I can only stay in the basement modeling for about an hour a night while it's this warm. It's actually fairly cool down there, but I have a LOT of lights around the bench and that gets toasty after a while.

Meanwhile, we just got the first 2 seasons of CSI on DVD and we're watching one a night, so there goes another hour.


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm working on a 22" AMT Enterpirse.........Putty sand...Putty...sand.

Should be ready for paint next Thursday.....Bob


----------



## Chris Ford (Apr 13, 2000)

I'm working on "the Disciple", my first figure kit and the PL NX-01. Next week I'm off to see friends and family in Canada for a month so it's no modelling for a while for me. Although...I need to make quite a few fir trees, about 4"-5" tall for another dio in the works...so I'm gonna bring the materials on the plane with me and make them during the flight. I never watch the in-flight movie anyway. Don't worry, I'll leave the scalpel, scissors, sprue cutter, etc at home. Won't even attempt to get them past the authorities


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

I asked but never told...

I had to put my eagle project away because I am waiting on a part from Mr. Small, I lost one..... So I am working on a Gundam kit and planning two build along events for next month. We will be building a P-51 and an F4D-1.... If anyone is interested let me know...


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Drop by for a beer!

Huzz


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

beer is good... I'm busy packaging Mockingbird Lane kits.


----------



## Cougar184 (Jan 8, 2002)

im kind of busy shooting you in counter strike. kind of burned out on my models so taking a break.

In progress:
PL NX-01 lighting
Warp models 28" BOP
E-A as soon as my aztec patterns come in.
Delta Flyer


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Cougar184 said:


> im kind of busy shooting you in counter strike.


Lately hasn't that been the other way around???


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm sitting in a cubicle :freak: waiting to get home so I can continue with my latest Monogram Flying Sub (from 1995) and to paint my Robinsons to finish up my Cyclops & Chariot kit. In the back of my mind is my next project, the Invaders UFO with the Lighting Kit  (which is probably waiting in my P.O. Box while I'm stranded here  ).


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> ...I'm busy packaging Mockingbird Lane kits.


 HELLO?! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I'm working on a Tamiya RC211V kit right now, and spending as much time outdoors riding _my_ new motorcycle as I can.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

First day off since my boss went on 2 wks vacation to Europe (the sorry [email protected]#&*!) 11-hour days made me a little CRANKY. Been working on my NX lighting to try to wind down.


----------



## Ray A (Mar 16, 2000)

I'm at work, trolling the board. At home, I'm working on the Keaton Batmobile a little at a time. I'm in the filling and sanding stage, making sure I don't have any ugly seams where the wing pieces fit on to the body. 

I'm also beginning to eye my PL TOS-E. I'm thinking about what to do with the clear nacelle caps. I wonder what would happen if I sprayed a clear red coat on the nacelle caps, and painted the interior dome silver and gold to reflect light. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Been taking it easy with 2 figure kits(Altira & Judy Robinson) visiting Fiance' every other weekend, and this week my 15 year old Maine **** cat is in the Emergency Vets oxygen cage, where she is dying of lung cancer, so I've been pre-occupied.


----------



## Starr (Dec 7, 2001)

I'm busy helping with the Florence, Montana Renaissance Faire. It's a small town community event. If you're in the neighborhood (western Montana) July 31st drop by. No models but a lot of fun.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Well I'am right cheer!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ray A said:


> I'm also beginning to eye my PL TOS-E. I'm thinking about what to do with the clear nacelle caps. I wonder what would happen if I sprayed a clear red coat on the nacelle caps, and painted the interior dome silver and gold to reflect light. Has anyone tried this?


Christopher Doll posted photos of his PL TOS-E on the Starship Modeler website. He sprayed the inside of his nacelle caps with Tamiya clear orange, then coated the outside with Future and acrylic flatcote to diffuse it slightly. He painted the interior dome bright white, and it really seems to glow in the photos. Take a look!

http://www.starshipmodeler.org/gallery7/cd_enterprise.htm

They're a little too orange for my taste, but I'm planning to follow his technique when I finally get around to building my own TOS-E, adding some clear red to darken them up a bit. But I don't see why your method wouldn't work just as well!

On topic...I've been (if anyone cares), everywhere _but_ here, it seems. Too busy during the week, and my wife keeps making weekend plans cuz she gets bored sitting around the house. And she wonders why I don't start working on any of my unbuilts...


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I am still here but very long hours driving the busses for the city of Reno, Nv. between the 12-14 hour days and n hour commute each way, not much time to do much, Hey robert, how is your Jupiter 2 project coming along ? any new pictures ?
Bert


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Haven't touched my models in ages, last 6 months been pre-occupied with training/preparing for an exam coming up next week. I'm 45, have my PhD and I'm still doin' exams! I vow this will be my last ever, not to mention I'm suffering styrene withdrawal. But I will always find time to logon and see how all of you are going... cheers FT.


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

I come by every night before hitting the sack. All the posts seem to be Star Trek related, so I have nothing to comment on. Nothing against ST, its just something I have marginal interest in. Someday, when I have some time to devote to something other than 'catching up', maybe I'll be able to contribute!

Scott
[email protected]


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Chris Doll, that's a nice quickie build-up of the TOS-E, love the nacelle domes!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Y3A...sorry to hear about your cat.  Those Maine ***** are wonderful guys. I went through a similar thing last year with one of my two cats. It doesn't take long for a cat or dog to become a part of the family and stuff like this can be amazingly difficult.

As for me, I'm visiting the mailbox every day waiting for my Wilco Proteus and Cosmostrator. Just finished a Rebellion Creations Seaview TV Sub conversion. Not hard work, just a lot of filling and sanding. Looks quite nice when done. :thumbsup: 
Huzz


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

FoxTrot said:


> Chris Doll, that's a nice quickie build-up of the TOS-E, love the nacelle domes!


Why thank you! It was the first one I did, so the decals had some issues.


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> Christopher Doll posted photos of his PL TOS-E on the Starship Modeler website. He sprayed the inside of his nacelle caps with Tamiya clear orange, then coated the outside with Future and acrylic flatcote to diffuse it slightly. He painted the interior dome bright white, and it really seems to glow in the photos. Take a look!
> 
> http://www.starshipmodeler.org/gallery7/cd_enterprise.htm
> 
> They're a little too orange for my taste, but I'm planning to follow his technique when I finally get around to building my own TOS-E, adding some clear red to darken them up a bit. But I don't see why your method wouldn't work just as well!


I find them a bit too yellow as well. I will add red on the next one.



[b said:


> Ray A[/b]]
> I'm also beginning to eye my PL TOS-E. I'm thinking about what to do with the clear nacelle caps. I wonder what would happen if I sprayed a clear red coat on the nacelle caps, and painted the interior dome silver and gold to reflect light. Has anyone tried this?


Let us know how the silver turns out. When I looked at it, I felt the silver wouldn't provide enough light reflection, and maybe be too dark.


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Its Summer - mostly been outside wrenchin' and sweatin' on the Italian rust buckets or workin'. Started some on my SMT Betty. That's about it. Haven't had time for much more, too much daylight to waste being inside this time of year.

John O.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

CaptCBoard said:


> I come by every night before hitting the sack. All the posts seem to be Star Trek related, so I have nothing to comment on. Nothing against ST, its just something I have marginal interest in. Someday, when I have some time to devote to something other than 'catching up', maybe I'll be able to contribute!
> 
> Scott
> [email protected]


Maybe you need to make some more X-Wings then 

Always wanted one.. too bad I found out about em too late... ah well.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Yippee!!! Well, the cat DIDN'T have lung cancer, but some inflamation, which anti-biotics are helping.. She's home, purring and eating boiled chicken. 1300 bucks later..........


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

I just started a new job a few weeks ago. I've been working 10 plus hours a day ever since with an hour's drive time each way. I've eyed my half painted Deboer refit longingly. But,alas, I haven't had the energy to pick up the airbrush and the masking tape.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Y3A.....Excellent!!!:thumbsup: 

Huzz


----------



## KLINGON SNIPER (Mar 26, 2004)

Surfing a LOT......


----------



## rabbit (Feb 22, 2000)

Looking for work, writing e-mail conversion programs, hiking a lot, setting up a state-of-the-1994-art 486 computer to run old DOS games, close to finishing up a START Proton/L-1 launch vehicle model, and toying with a wingy thingy. It's a 'what-if', so that's still SF, of a sort.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

i know what you mean about long hours and long commute, 14 hour days driving transit bus in Reno, Nevada and an hour each way commuting just really exhausted by the time i get home !


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Just got back from Vegas-
http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/startrekexperience.msnw?Page=1


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I've just gotten off working an 8 day stretch, some of which consisted of working 34 hours in three days! :freak: 

Currently working on building a Star Wars Emporer's chair out of the Playmates Captain Sisko's Defiant chair that comes with the figure. Building it for my Mother-in-Law: don't ask. Still working on my 3-Enterprise dio, as well as starting a scratch of a more TOS-looking NX-01. Oh, also working on a Klingon BoP.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Just got back from vacation myself and time to finish up the Runabout with the scratch built interior. Then it's off to the 22" Cutaways (now there is some fun).


Jack


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm at home right now.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Other than working, most of my time for the last three-weeks-plus has been spent gathering documents needed to try to help my girlfriend in India get a visa to come spend some time with me over here. Everything I have to provide is all designed around proving that I am a responsible, law-abiding U.S. citizen and that I will support Sarah while she is here, that I will make sure she returns before her visa expires, and that I will not allow her to become a burden on taxpayers. 

In practice, it is just this side of "Provide a detailed account of your life, beginning with your first conscious memory and proceeding daily from that point." I _finally_ got everything bundled up and shipped off this past Saturday, and when I handed it over at the post office (shipping via UPS or FedEx would have been a bit faster, but would have cost at least $90 versus $30 Global Express at the post office), I felt that I had cast the One Ring into the fires of Mount Doom. Took much, much longer and was much more work than I expected. O course, she's had almost as much to do, and now we have learned she will have to travel from New Delhi to Mumbai to apply for her visa -- that's 875 miles -- and she will have to take a train because she doesn't drive and doesn't have a car -- all because she's a foreign national (from Africa). It apparently takes like a day and a half to make the trip one way!

I have been working pretty steadily on my hobby, though. After having run up a truly INSANE phone bill talking to Sarah (ever get a four-figure phone bill?) I've had to do other things to pass the time, so I've been building two PL Klingon D7 kits -- one as a D7 and the other as the never-seen D5, designed by John Eaves for the first season of _Enterprise_. I've been using Eaves' sketches as a guide and am pretty pleased with my progress thus far.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Just got a note from Sarge telling me that my Proteus and Cosmostrator are on the way. I'll lety you guys know what I think when they arrive.

Huzz


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I've been on vacation for a couple weeks. Manages to make it to the Tyrell museum of Paleontology in Drumheller, Alberta (Canada). Great museum. I love that place. My five year old thought it was great too!

Working on a resin Saber class (basically ready for the decals) and a resin Miranda class. Still painting, but making good progress. Also, managed to get a SeaQuest DSV built, but darned if I get the paint on that thing to look right!

Scott, since Trek is something you only have mild interest in, how's that moonbus coming along?

Brad.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*way to nice*

way to nice out to be inside, beside, thought i wood try building a car kit just for a change, just coodnt get into 4 wheeled transpertation. went out and bought a new PL NX-01.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Just got back from LA (Lower Alabama). Been working on the PL D7 body filling, sanding and priming and have it nearly ready for Krylong Pewter Gray which will serve as the base for oil painted detailing and highlighting. I'm going to deck it out in Romulan bird decals. 

Also have a couple of resin phaser pistols: TMP Shane Johnson version which I'm customising into a TMP era 'combat' version & a STIII phaser which I'm routing out and otherwise altering to take a laser and electronics.

On the back burner, I still have a Seaview I'm resculpting the front end in epoxy putty and a Batplane I'm adding modern pilot figures to.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

huh. Maybe if he actually posted that in the RC section it might drum up some business. Look before you leap!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

please do not feed the spammers.


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Y3a said:


> Yippee!!! Well, the cat DIDN'T have lung cancer, but some inflamation, which anti-biotics are helping.. She's home, purring and eating boiled chicken. 1300 bucks later..........


GREAT news :thumbsup:

Yes, our furry friends can be money absorbers sometimes but just think how empty our lives would be without them...


----------

